#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  В городе Дунгуань завершено сооружение крупнейшего буддистского комплекса

## Ersh

На днях в городе Дунгуань провинции Гуандун в национальном лесном парке "Гуаньиньшань" было завершено продолжавшееся в течение пяти лет строительство комплекса, посвященного бодисатве Гуаньинь. Территория комплекса составляет более 10 тыс. кв. м., центром его является гранитная статуя Гуаньинь высотой в 33 м и весом более 3 тыс т. Слева и справа от статуи расположены изображения 18 алоханей. На настоящий момент это крупнейший в провинции Гуандун буддистский комплекс. 

В горах Утайшань пройдет фестиваль буддийской культуры 

Третий фестиваль буддийской культуры и Семнадцатый международный туристический пройдут с 27 августа по 27 сентября в горах Утайшань провинции Шаньси. В Китае имеются так называемые "Четыре священные горы буддизма", так вот, Утайшань - одна из них. 

Фестиваль включает десять основных мероприятий среди которых выставка буддистского искусства, лекции по буддизму, автогонки на машинах паломников, представление с буддистскими песнями и танцами. На фестиваль приглашены монахи из Китая и со всего мира, а также известные исследователи буддизма

http://www.gov.cn/

Переведено и размещено Максом с "Удивительного Китая" http://china.kulichki.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5380

----------


## Gonzo

Замечательно!!!

----------


## Тат

Вот бы и в России такое построили! Надо усиленно об этом попросить Господа Будду :Wink:  .

Насколько я понимаю, город Дунгуань находится в Китае. Много раз приходилось слышать, что Китай - противник Буддизма, поскольку Китай весьма жестко обошелся с Тибетом (Далай-Ламе пришлось убежать в Индию).

Но, получается, что если сами китайцы строят такие прекрасные Буддийские религиозные сооружения, - значит китайский Буддизм находится в хорошем состоянии. У нас тут (в России) сплошные тибетские секты, а о китайском Буддизме мало информации. 
Хотелось бы узнать о *китайском Буддизме*  больше!

----------


## Ersh

http://china.kulichki.com/Religion/b...isminKNR.shtml

----------


## Иван Денисов

Дунгуань - это не Тунхуанг или Дуньхуань, где в 70-е годы при раскопках нашли подлинные дзогченовские тексты, считавшиеся безвозвратно утерянными?

----------


## Ersh

Скорее всего нет, Дуньхуан - это пустыня же, а там вон какая зелень. К тому же врядли переводчик мог ошибиться - гуань и хуан - это разные иероглифы. Хотя чего не бывает..

----------


## PampKin Head

А ведь тоталитаризм и все такое! На этот раз ...зло победило бобло. )

----------


## Кусенька

> Дунгуань - это не Тунхуанг или Дуньхуань, где в 70-е годы при раскопках нашли подлинные дзогченовские тексты, считавшиеся безвозвратно утерянными?


Кажется, все правильно. Город Дунгуань находится именно в провинции Гуандун, на юге Китая, возле Гуанчжоу, знаменитого Кантона.  :Smilie:

----------


## Кусенька

> Вот бы и в России такое построили! Надо усиленно об этом попросить Господа Будду .
> 
> Насколько я понимаю, город Дунгуань находится в Китае. Много раз приходилось слышать, что Китай - противник Буддизма, поскольку Китай весьма жестко обошелся с Тибетом (Далай-Ламе пришлось убежать в Индию).
> 
> Но, получается, что если сами китайцы строят такие прекрасные Буддийские религиозные сооружения, - значит китайский Буддизм находится в хорошем состоянии. У нас тут (в России) сплошные тибетские секты, а о китайском Буддизме мало информации. 
> Хотелось бы узнать о *китайском Буддизме*  больше!


Уважаемый Тат!
Сами китайцы, как Вы правильно сказали, строят прекрасные буддийские религиозные сооружения, но это не означает, что все в Китае уже просветленные  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  . К всеобщему огорчению, это, конечно, не так. Это далеко не так. Как правильно выразился Pamkin Head, "зло победило бабло". Это больше похоже на правду. Я вот уже в нескольких китайских монастырях побывала. Везде все ТАКОЕ... попробую воздержаться от оценок. А монастыри 1500-летние. 
И про тибетские секты - это Вы, наверное, в православном вестнике прочитали?  :Big Grin:  . Не пугайтесь так.  :Big Grin:  . Это не страшно.

----------

